# Before and after



## 590MrC (Feb 23, 2011)

As some of you will know i am 16 years old and this is my first project on my own this tractor came from a non runner been sitting in a feild for 12 years not started or anything a month of working and stripping engine it is now running and it has had it first coat of paint today still needs alot of work inside the cab like a new floor all eletrics stripping down (i hate electrics) and windscreen anyway like i have said this is my first project so here are some before and after pics


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Keep up the good work and little by little you'll have a great looking tractor. The best part is, you will have done it yourself!Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good on you for taking on such task..do keep us updated..


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great.Keep us posted


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When you said windscreen, you must be in the UK! Nice tractor already! Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## 590MrC (Feb 23, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> When you said windscreen, you must be in the UK! Nice tractor already! Can't wait to see the progress!


 yes i am


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking good! :smiles:


----------

